# Ranger Battalion



## fake penguin (11 Aug 2013)

I found a couple of videos about 4 former Rangers talking about Battalion life, I thought I share the links. Part one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9AFAL-WCak, part two http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVY8kDwgSLY.


----------

